# A "hypothetical" Situation



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Talking hypothetically.

Suppose someone was experiencing a problem with one of the "Outback" decals on the front of their OB.(i.e.) peeling off.A problem mentioned other times on this site.

Suppose further that this person was able to get a new "Outback" decal for the front of the OB. Let's say further that under no circumstances would that person go to an Outback dealer for installation of said decal.

Would it be a mistake for that person to try to install the new decal himself? If it would be a mistake in your opinion what type of business would you contact for assistance in the installation of the decal?In other words what type of business would specialize in this type of work?

This is all hypothetically speaking of course!!! Ha ha


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is an easy job, just make sure you get the alignment marks where you really want the decal then have a friend or two give you a helping hand.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See post #18.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It is relatively easy, you can actually apply the decals wet with a solution of soapy water and then you can float them around to get the positioning perfect. You just need to make sure the area is completely clean before you apply it. Alcohol works as a cleaning agent, and acetone works great, but you have to be very careful with it.

I have worked for a sign company and am working on starting out on my own now. If you did not want to undertake the project yourself a sign company is who you would want to contact.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds like you have all your answers. I did mine cause it was out of warranty and I just bought it from the wholesaler.

Soapy water is probably the best way, with a good "rubber" squegee and a friend or two. Hypathetically speaking

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. I'll let you know how it turns out as soon as it arrives.I think I could do it myself as well but i like the idea of a sign guy as a backup. First step will be to clean off the the bad stuff. I may wait a couple weeks after receiving for a little warmer weather. I'm in west central FL (Pinellas Cty) and it's in the 20's and 30's here today.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

FLYakman said:


> Thanks to all who replied. I'll let you know how it turns out as soon as it arrives.I think I could do it myself as well but i like the idea of a sign guy as a backup. First step will be to clean off the the bad stuff. I may wait a couple weeks after receiving for a little warmer weather. I'm in west central FL (Pinellas Cty) and it's in the 20's and 30's here today.


You definitely want to wait until the temperatures are at least in the 40's, especially if you apply it wet. Don't clean it until just before you are going to put it on.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

outback loft said:


> Thanks to all who replied. I'll let you know how it turns out as soon as it arrives.I think I could do it myself as well but i like the idea of a sign guy as a backup. First step will be to clean off the the bad stuff. I may wait a couple weeks after receiving for a little warmer weather. I'm in west central FL (Pinellas Cty) and it's in the 20's and 30's here today.


You definitely want to wait until the temperatures are at least in the 40's, especially if you apply it wet. Don't clean it until just before you are going to put it on.
[/quote]

This being Fl we have 40 degree plus days frequently but I probably will wait a few more weeks. Please explain the "don't clean until just before application"? I thought I would get some of the old peeling decals off a few days before installing. In taking them off I will have to clean the residue from the old decals.I should do everything in one step?


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Sounds like you have all your answers. I did mine cause it was out of warranty...


Its covered under warranty???


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Local Decal shop, make sure they aren't jackwagons.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok.It's time to move this from hypothetical to what really happened.

I was reading one of the posts on the recent recall of some 2010 OB's for what I'll call the hitch indent. In checking my 260FL the hitch looked fine to me but I thought I'd call Keystone just to be sure. While I was inspecting it I noticed that the decals on the FRONT of the OB (specifically some of the letters in OUTBACK) were peeling off. The unit is <18 months old and was purchased new from Holman. When I called Keystone at the number provided for the hitch recall I spoke with a great gal who confirmed I was not part of the recall. At the same time I brought up the issue of the peeling decals. She asked that I email her pictures and they would review. At this point I had no expectation that I would receive any relief on the decals. So I took the pictures and emailed them that day to her. Within 24 hrs she replied that Keystone would replace the defective decals and pay for installation at a Keystone authorized dealer. Well my nearest dealer is about 40 miles away via some miserable interstate traffic.I then asked if she would send me the replacement decals and I would get them installed. She and Keystone agreed. I now have the replacement decals for the front of the OB.I could submit the bill for install but I will not since I know who will install them and the damage won't be great (he is not a Jackwagon-but that is why the color yellow makes me sad!!!!)

This is my 2nd OB and we have been OB owners since 2006. This is my very first time I have ever spoken with anyone at Keystone customer Service. It was a excellent experience and one that I will not hesitate to tell others about.I worked at a Honda dealership for a few years and know some of their detail guys who I've seen put decals on Accords etc.

End of story but a happy OB owner.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

FLYakman said:


> Ok.It's time to move this from hypothetical to what really happened.
> 
> I was reading one of the posts on the recent recall of some 2010 OB's for what I'll call the hitch indent. In checking my 260FL the hitch looked fine to me but I thought I'd call Keystone just to be sure. While I was inspecting it I noticed that the decals on the FRONT of the OB (specifically some of the letters in OUTBACK) were peeling off. The unit is <18 months old and was purchased new from Holman. When I called Keystone at the number provided for the hitch recall I spoke with a great gal who confirmed I was not part of the recall. At the same time I brought up the issue of the peeling decals. She asked that I email her pictures and they would review. At this point I had no expectation that I would receive any relief on the decals. So I took the pictures and emailed them that day to her. Within 24 hrs she replied that Keystone would replace the defective decals and pay for installation at a Keystone authorized dealer. Well my nearest dealer is about 40 miles away via some miserable interstate traffic.I then asked if she would send me the replacement decals and I would get them installed. She and Keystone agreed. I now have the replacement decals for the front of the OB.I could submit the bill for install but I will not since I know who will install them and the damage won't be great (he is not a Jackwagon-but that is why the color yellow makes me sad!!!!)
> 
> ...


We need to get her name.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is the info:

Susan Christophel
Customer Service Retail
1-866-425-4369
fax 1-866-273-1451

Someone on the site may already have these numbers but I would ask for Susan as she is very "customer service oriented" and tries to be of assistance w/i Keystone's parameters.

FLYakman


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got word I am getting new decals as well for my 2007 31KFW. I sent 29 pictures showing how bad the decals are. They said I am on my own for installation, which is fine by me. The biggest question I have is: How do you get the old decals off and the surface ready for the new ones?


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

If it's not something you want to do yourself, you could contact a shop that does window tinting. It's a very similar process. Fitting tint to windows is a pretty precise job and the guys that do it have to be pretty steady and precise themselves otherwise the tint will bubble or lift. You could also check with a vinyl graphics shop, again the process of laying large scale vinyls is pretty similar.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

5th Time Around said:


> I just got word I am getting new decals as well for my 2007 31KFW. I sent 29 pictures showing how bad the decals are. They said I am on my own for installation, which is fine by me. The biggest question I have is: How do you get the old decals off and the surface ready for the new ones?


When did you call about the issue? Did you call the number that FLYakman posted?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I called a couple weeks ago. I didn't want to say anything until I got the decals in my hand, and they came yesterday Fed Ex from Keystone. When you call they tell you to send an email with pictures and state your case to [email protected] (I think that was the email address).

All my stickers including the sides and back are at least 1/4" shrunken around all edges, have ripples, and massive peeling on Outback logos. I didn't think I had a chance at getting them approved. I sent 29 pictures including one of when we purchased it showing how beautiful it was.

I think in a couple of weeks we will attempt to de-sticker the OB. I don't know if I want to put the new ones on or not. I am worried that after another year or two the new decals will be in the same condition and hurt resale value.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have some shrinkage but as long as they do not peel I am fine with that but the front sticker is toast so I was going to go naked on front but if Keystone will send a replacement I may just go ahead and ask for a set.


----------

